

KISSUnit: Really simple Javascript tests - fizx
http://github.com/fizx/kissunit

======
fizx
I just rolled this in the last few minutes, because YUI Test has tons of weird
overhead, and JSUnit's in-browser runner drives me up the wall.

I'd love to hear it if there's an existing project or methodology in the
spirit of KISSUnit! Either way, enjoy the hack, and please rip my style, etc
to shreds.

~~~
mbrubeck
My preferred JS test runner is QUnit from the jQuery project. It's a very
similar design to KISSUnit, but not quite a bare-bones simple.

<http://docs.jquery.com/QUnit>

~~~
fizx
Actually, that looks great!

